# el arma, las armas, una arma, alguna/algún arma



## tatis

¿Cuál de estas dos es la correcta?:

¿Hay alguna arma en la casa?
¿Hay algún arma en la casa?

Gracias


----------



## Manda

_arma_ es masculino, por tanto sería _el/algún arma_. Pero mucha gente no tiene esto en cuenta y se refiere a _arma_ como _la_


----------



## tatis

Manda said:


> _arma_ es masculino, por tanto sería _el/algún arma_. Pero mucha gente no tiene esto en cuenta y se refiere a _arma_ como _la_


 
Gracias Manda, sin embargo:

"tomar *las* armas"  
"tomar *los* armas" 
"arma *blanca*" 
"arma *blanco*" 

Creo que en singular es "el arma" en plural "las armas"
parece que también puede ser "un" o "una" y es aquí donde tengo la duda
para *algún/alguna*


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Arma" es femenina y se usan "el" y "algún"/"ningún" por motivos sonoros, igual que pasa con "agua" y muchas otras palabras que empiezan con una "a" tónica. "Una arma" se puede decir, pero se suele usar "un arma".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Tatis:

En mi opinión con la palabra "*arma"* aplica lo que gramaticalmente se conoce como "*género ambiguo*" o "*sustantivo ambiguo*" y que se refiere a la propiedad que tienen algunos objetos de naturaleza inanimada de admitir determinativos masculinos o femeninos indistintamente o en ciertas circunstancias.

Ejemplos:
La mar y el mar
El azúcar y la azúcar
El hacha y la hacha
El agua y la agua
El calor y la calor (como dicen en algunos lugares)

Esa es mi teoría pero sería bueno leer los puntos de vista de otros colegas foristas, por cuanto la linguística no es mi especialidad,

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Mar" y "azúcar" son ambiguas, pero "arma", "hacha" y "agua" son femeninas. Que aparentemente se le cambie el género a masculino es sólo porque empiezan con una "a" tónica que se confunde con "la".


----------



## Butanin

Manda said:


> _arma_ es masculino, por tanto sería _el/algún arma_. Pero mucha gente no tiene esto en cuenta y se refiere a _arma_ como _la_



No entiendo como se puede afirmar tan rotundamente que arma es masculino y que la gente no lo tiene en cuenta. Afortunadamente diría yo, ya que basta con mirar un diccionario para advertir que arma es femenino, que se dice el arma por cacofonía pero siempre será una arma, las armas, al igual que pasa con alma y a diferencia de lo que pasa con arte que es un término ambiguo.


----------



## Pinairun

Esta norma de sustituir el artículo femenino por el masculino ante las palabras que empiezan por a tónica, también tiene excepciones.

Se mantiene al artículo femenino ante:

Los nombres de letras (la hache, la alfa, la a)
Los nombres de mujer que en ocasiones llevan artículo (La Ana, la Amelia)
Siglas o acrónimos cuya primera inicial pertenece a un sustantivo femenino (la APA, Asociación de padres de alumnos)
Sustantivos de seres sexuados, válidos para ambos sexos (la árabe, la ácrata)
Los nombres de ciudades y países (la Ávila de Santa Teresa, la Austria de Sissi, La Haya)

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Tampoco se aplica a adjetivos: "prefiero la ácida".

En cuanto a las palabras que van delante de éstas:

Es *incorrecto* usar "la", debe usarse "el" (y "al", "del").
Es posible usar tanto "una" (y "alguna", "ninguna") como "un" (y "algún", "ningún").
Es *incorrecto* usar cualquier otro artículo o determinante en forma masculina ("los", "este"...), debe usarse la femenina ("las", "esta"...).


----------



## Polizón

Butanin said:


> No entiendo como se puede afirmar tan rotundamente que arma es masculino y que la gente no lo tiene en cuenta. Afortunadamente diría yo, ya que basta con mirar un diccionario para advertir que arma es femenino, que se dice el arma por cacofonía pero siempre será una arma, las armas, al igual que pasa con alma y a diferencia de lo que pasa con arte que es un término ambiguo.


 
Hola Butanin, bienvenido a WR:

Yo creo que la afirmación a la que haces referencia es por falta de conocimiento; para eso precisamente sirve este foro, para aprender y corregir errores; a todos les sucede. La explicación a tal fenómeno ya la han dado muchos ínclitos participantes; pero ejemplos de estos errores hay muchos. En mi país es muy común escuchar "los atenuantes/agravantes", cuando estos términos son femeninos. Aquí precisamente la fuerza de voz no está en la _a_ inicial y por eso no se debe usar el masculino, pero la ultracorrección ha llevado a la gran mayoría de abogados a masculinizar estos vocablos. 

A propósito, ¿no sería mejor que uses el subjuntivo en la frase: _"...y que la gente no lo tenga en cuenta"_?

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Jellby

Jellby said:


> Tampoco se aplica a adjetivos: "prefiero la ácida".



Un ejemplo claro que antes no me salía:

Si hablamos del "permiso" para volver a la vida normal, decimos "*el alta* médica" (sustantivo femenino).
Si distinguimos a una persona de mayor estatura decimos "*la alta*" (adjetivo sustantivado).


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante las aportaciones de los compañeros de foro. No me había dado cuenta que la regla no se aplica a adjetivos. 
Cuando se trata de sustantivos y tengo duda del género, lo que hago es pensar en la forma plural para estar segura del género del sustantivo. 

Lo malo para los que están aprendiendo el español es que si para nosotros los hablantes nativos a veces es confuso, ¿qué pueden esperar ellos?
Gracias por sus aportaciones.
Saludos


----------



## Butanin

Polizón said:


> Hola Butanin, bienvenido a WR:
> 
> Yo creo que la afirmación a la que haces referencia es por falta de conocimiento; para eso precisamente sirve este foro, para aprender y corregir errores; a todos les sucede. La explicación a tal fenómeno ya la han dado muchos ínclitos participantes; pero ejemplos de estos errores hay muchos. En mi país es muy común escuchar "los atenuantes/agravantes", cuando estos términos son femeninos. Aquí precisamente la fuerza de voz no está en la _a_ inicial y por eso no se debe usar el masculino, pero la ultracorrección ha llevado a la gran mayoría de abogados a masculinizar estos vocablos.
> 
> A propósito, ¿no sería mejor que uses el subjuntivo en la frase: _"...y que la gente no lo tenga en cuenta"_?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Polizón



Gracias por tu bienvenida Polizón aunque con retraso, siento si soné demasiado rudo, pero no acepto la corrección del subjuntivo, no porque no esté bien, que lo está, sino porque era la transcripción de la respuesta del otro interviniente y no formaba parte de mi oferta. Con relación a atenuante/agravante tienes media razón y sólo media porque hay masculino y femenino. Cuando se dice las agravantes lo que se está diciendo es las CIRCUNSTANCIAS agravantes, pero se omite, y naturalemente se toma el género de esa palabra, si lo que se omite fuera por ejemplo motivos o eventos o hechos se debería utilizar el masculino. Quizá en otros Derechos se use menos circunstancias que algún otro vocablo masculino, pero en España lo común es decirlo en femenino.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sólo porque quede claro también en este antiguo foro resucitado: la forma del artículo *el,* que determina en singular palabras femeninas, hay decir que no es el artículo *el* masculino (que procede de _illum_, masculino en latín), sino un _*alomorfo*_ de *la* (ambos del latín femenino _illam_) que proviene de secuencias sintácticas del tipo _illam *a*quam > illa *a*qua > ill'*a*gua > il *a*gua > el *a*gua._
Por tanto este *el* es otra forma de *la* y no otro uso de *el*.
Los determinantes *un, algún, ningún* ante estos femenínos con /a/ tónica inicial _no son generales_ y, además, son _usos analógicos_ del artículo *el* femenino sin motivación etimológica. Yo lo _considero un solecismo_ y jamás uso estas formas ante femenino, siempre digo _una agua, alguna agua, ninguna agua_.


----------



## jordi picarol

Polizón said:


> Hola Butanin, bienvenido a WR:
> 
> Citar:
> 
> A propósito, ¿no sería mejor que uses el subjuntivo en la frase: _"...y que la gente no lo tenga en cuenta"_?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Polizón


Y ¿no sería mejor:´¿no sería mejor que "usases" el subjuntivo en...,o bien: ¿no "es" mejor que uses...?
La explicación que nos da Butanín más adelante me parece un poco cogida por los pelos,pero tampoco estoy seguro de que tu uso de la consecución de los tiempos sea la correcta,correcta 
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Butanin

Gracias XiaoRoel por el detalle de la forma alomorfa que desconocía. Y Jordi Picarol no sé si mi explicación cogida por los pelos es por el tenga o por las agravantes, en el primer caso es simple ver la transcripción y en el segundo sí quisiera un argumento contrario para saber más, como en el caso del "el" disfrazado de "la". El uso que hace Xiao me parece tan correcto como el tuyo. El condicional le da un punto de duda con función suavizante que siempre viene bien al corregir a alguien, cuando no se puede mostrar una sonrisa conciliadora. Además de ese uso cortés, está el el propio de conjeturar sobre algo pasado que creo es también aplicable. Saludos,

Luis


----------



## Neretva

Cuando una palabra femenina empieza por a tónica se usa EL, en el caso del determinante indefinido UN/UNA, el resto de palabras :adjetivos, posesivos, demostrativos etc. etc. etc. SIEMPRE el femenino. Así se estudia en el bachillerato (por lo menos en España)

Lo del subjuntivo me tiene despistá

PD. Es cierto que este EL no es un masculino, sino una evolución de una forma femenina, pero depende para quien no tiene relevancia.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Un poco tarde, pero éste es el topic que estaba buscando.
La cuestión es que he escrito la siguiente frase (en una traducción que estoy haciendo):
"El único arma con el que cuento, es seguir manteniendo a este hombre sumergido en un trance", pero no estaba segura en absoluto del género que tenía que poner en todas las palabras relacionadas con "arma". Después de leer lo que habéis explicado, diría que la frase correcta en este caso sería "la única arma con la que cuento", ¿no es así?
¿Me lo podrían confirmar?


----------



## miguel89

Sí, _arma_ es femenino, aunque a veces lleve un artículo masculino.

Saludos


----------



## Tsukigalleta

¡¡Muchísimas gracias, Miguel!! ¡¡Qué rapidez!!


----------



## Aviador

Tsukigalleta said:


> […] Después de leer lo que habéis explicado, diría que la frase correcta en este caso sería "la única arma con la que cuento", ¿no es así? […]


Sí. Así es.
_Arma_ es sustantivo de género femenino y *todos* sus determinantes deben concordar en género con él. En esto no existen excepciones en castellano.
Intervine hace tiempo en este foro con la siguiente explicación:


> […] para evitar la cacofonía, se usa ante  sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica una *forma especial del artículo determinado femenino* que sólo coincide en grafía con el masculino _el_, pero que es en su esencia y origen latino un *artículo femenino*: _*el* área_. Este artículo viene del demostrativo femenino latino _illa_ que evolucionó a _ella_ y luego a _el_ en castellano ante sustantivos de /a/ tónica inicial.
> Respecto del indeterminado _una_, es opcional el uso de la forma _un_ en el mismo caso de sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica, pero también _un_ es un artículo femenino que sólo coincide en grafía con el masculino _un_, ya que lo único que sucede es que se apocopa, dejando fuera la _a_.
> Si se tiene en cuenta lo anterior, queda claro que se mantiene siempre la concordancia de género.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

¡Muchas gracias a ti también, Aviador!
El problema que me planteaba es que al quitar en mi frase la palabra "única", me parecía que sonaba un poco raro "el arma con la que cuento". Pero después de leer la explicación, me parece que también en este caso es "la" el artículo correcto, ¿no?
Es un poco confuso para los y las que como yo, tenemos un conocimiento bastante limitado, porque la frase me sigue sonando un tanto extraña, la verdad


----------



## Aviador

Claro. El artículo que corresponde en la frase de relativo _con la que cuento_ es _la_, ya que se refiere al sustantivo femenino _arma_ representado por el pronombre _que_.
Mira:


_*El* dinero con *el* que cuento_. 
_*Los* amigos con *los* que cuento_. 
_*Las* ventajas con *las* que cuento_.
_*El* arma con *la* que cuento_. 
 
Respecto de la razón del artículo _el_ del antecedente _el arma_, ya lo expliqué en la cita que incluyo en mi intervención anterior.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

¡¡Muchas gracias otra vez, sobre todo por la explicación tan clara y por la paciencia!! Creo que ya me voy acostumbrando al sonido, jejeje


----------



## totor

Butanin said:


> siempre será una arma


No soy un experto en estos temas, y por eso me remito en ciertos casos a los foreros que sí lo son.

Y como mi texto (en realidad, mi traducción) dice (y repite): De alguna manera, es un arma civil, un arma privada, o incluso, digamos mejor: no es totalmente un arma sino un acontecimiento…

me preocupó un poco la contundente afirmación de Butanin, así que me di una vueltita por el DPD, y esto es lo que encontré:

*arma*. ‘Instrumento destinado a atacar o a defenderse’. Es voz femenina: _«No creo que los compañeros hayan depuesto las armas» (Montaño Andanzas [Méx. 1995]). Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma el del artículo si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra (→ el, 2.1), pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina: «Encañonaron al policía y le arrebataron el arma reglamentaria»(Abc [Esp.] 3.6.89). En cuanto al indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena una, *hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada **un** (→ uno, 1): «La serenidad en Luis era un arma seductora» (González Dios [Méx. 1999]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos alguno y ninguno: algún arma, ningún arma. El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino:esa arma, la otra arma, etc._

* Las negritas son mías.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Puede que este tema ya se haya debatido alguna otra vez, pero, ¿puede alguien decirme por qué no aplica la norma a esos otros adjetivos: esa arma, otra arma, etc.?


----------



## totor

No es una norma, Jaime, el DPD dice 





> _aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena una, hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada un_


Lo único que dice es que en el caso del indefinido (y solamente del indefinido) es "preferible", y si lo googleas, verás que contra un millón de "una arma", hay quince millones de "un arma".


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas noches:
Del DPD:

*arma*. ‘Instrumento destinado a atacar o a defenderse’. Es voz femenina: _«No creo que los compañeros hayan depuesto las armas»_ (Montaño _Andanzas_ [Méx. 1995]). Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma _el_ del artículo si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra (→ el, 2.1), pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina: _«Encañonaron al policía y le arrebataron el arma reglamentaria»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 3.6.89). En cuanto al indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_ (→ uno, 1): _«La serenidad en Luis era un arma seductora»_ (González _Dios_ [Méx. 1999]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos _alguno_ y _ninguno: algún arma, ningún arma._ El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esa arma, la otra arma,_ etc.



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Gracias, _Paco_ y _Totor_. Lo que quería preguntar es por qué si es "el arma" y se prefiere "un arma", "algún arma", "ningún arma", en cambio no se admite "ese arma", "otro arma", etc., según el DPD.


----------



## totor

No podría fundamentarlo, Jaime, pero tal vez porque es más cacofónico "la arma" que "otra arma".


----------



## Aviador

Jaime Bien said:


> Gracias, _Paco_ y _Totor_. Lo que quería preguntar es por qué si es "el arma" y se prefiere "un arma", "algún arma", "ningún arma", en cambio no se admite "ese arma", "otro arma", etc., según el DPD.


Porque _arma_ es de género *femenino* y todos sus determinantes deben también ir en su forma femenina. _Ese_ y _otro_ son masculinos, por lo tanto no pueden aplicarse a un adjetivo femenino como _arma_. El artículo _un_ que va delante de _arma_ es *femenino*. Se trata del artículo _una_ apocopado (se le quita la _a_ final) que es lo habitual ante sustantivos que comienzan por a _tónica_. En castellano no existe ninguna excepción a esta regla, todos los determinantes deben concordar en género y número con el sustantivo al que se refieren.

Esto es lo que puse en otro hilo de estos foros y que cito en una anterior intervención mía en éste:


> […] para evitar la cacofonía, se usa ante  sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica una *forma especial del artículo determinado femenino* que sólo coincide en grafía con el masculino _el_, pero que es en su esencia y origen latino un *artículo femenino*: _*el* área_. Este artículo viene del demostrativo femenino latino _illa_ que evolucionó a _ella_ y luego a _el_ en castellano ante sustantivos de /a/ tónica inicial.
> Respecto del indeterminado _una_, es opcional el uso de la forma _un_ en el mismo caso de sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica, pero también _un_ es un artículo femenino que sólo coincide en grafía con el masculino _un_, ya que lo único que sucede es que se apocopa, dejando fuera la _a_.
> Si se tiene en cuenta lo anterior, queda claro que se mantiene siempre la concordancia de género.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Gracias _Aviador_ por tu explicación. Sí, en otros hilos ya se había debatido el tema y me constaba lo que dices, y eso explica la utilización de "el" y "un". Pero sigo sin entender, si es que hay algo que entender, por qué se admite "algún" y "ningún" (no sé si es que también son formas especiales del femenino) y no el resto de adjetivos determinativos.


----------



## Aviador

Jaime Bien said:


> Gracias _Aviador_ por tu explicación. Sí, en otros hilos ya se había debatido el tema y me constaba lo que dices, y eso explica la utilización de "el" y "un". Pero sigo sin entender, si es que hay algo que entender, por qué se admite "algún" y "ningún" (no sé si es que también son formas especiales del femenino) y no el resto de adjetivos determinativos.


Igual que _una_, _alguna_ y _ninguna_ también se apocopan ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica:


Un águila. 
Algún águila. 
Ningún águila. 
Tanbién son correctas, aunque infrecuentes, las formas plenas:


Una águila. 
Alguna águila. 
Ninguna águila


----------

